# This Is What It Is All About



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I came across this wonderful story and though it was worth passing along, Amid the grieving, a rare act of sportsmanship


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that wonderful story. As you said, "This is what it's all about"! What a wonderful display of sportsmanship and compassion.
Darlene


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Heard that story on the radio this morning and thought it was great. Everyone involved seemed to understand what's really important in life, which often is not the case.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Steve. Good for those players.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I love those kind of stories


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow....


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I printed it off to share with the kids I work with, most of whom have a very difficult time with empathy. Maybe this one will be the story that brings it all home for them! Thanks, Steve!


----------

